# Help in choosing a bike



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, I know you guys get this question ALL the time. So I apologize in advance. BUT - I am totally new to biking, and I have about $500 to spend. I have searched ebay and craigslist but havent found anything that I love. So... would a 2009 Fuji Newest 3.0 be a bad purchase for about $450 from an online retailer? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you tried a local shop? They may have some left over models. This way you can ride it before you buy it.


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes - definitely. The local shop always seems to be at least $100 - $200 more than anything online. Any advice on what's the best buy for $500 - $650?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sratican said:


> Okay, I know you guys get this question ALL the time. So I apologize in advance. BUT - I am totally new to biking, and I have about $500 to spend. I have searched ebay and craigslist but havent found anything that I love. So... would a 2009 Fuji Newest 3.0 be a bad purchase for about $450 from an online retailer? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


If you've lurked here for any length of time, you've seen many of us post something to the effect of fit comes first. If you've yet to have your sizing requirements pinned down, keep your money in your pocket until you do.

Your budget is too low to work with LBS's on choosing a bike from their inventory, but you could still ask them for a price on their standard fitting. It'll eat into your $500, but will also give you some assurance that the bikes you'll be looking at will fit. 

If you're open to going with the LBS fitting, once it was done you'd note the make, model, size, stem length and angle and compare that bikes geo with any you'll consider. Just keep in mind that shopping online prevents you from riding before you buy, so in that respect you'll be buying based on little more than a picture and write up. A distinct disadvantage, IMO.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sratican said:


> Yes - definitely. The local shop always seems to be at least $100 - $200 more than anything online. Any advice on what's the best buy for $500 - $650?


That's because they offer a number of services that the online guys don't. Keep in mind that those services have value, and don't minimize their importance.

If you can swing $650, you can get a Specialized Allez steel:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45678&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256&gold_ses=


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

PJ - Thank you VERY much for the input. I have been to a local shop, I live in BFE Ohio so we only have one with a VERY limited selection. I loved the Felt F95 Racing bike... and I probably could swing the $800 that they are asking for it. But then I would have nothing left over for anything else. Is it really worth almost double the price of the Fuji? There isn't a review on here... so I didn't know what to think if it was worth the extra money.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

They may charge 100 -200 more but its all the extras that come with purchasing a bike. 

You could also ask them to throw in a bicycle fit, which is very important.

For example, I took my son to my lbs and bought him a hybrid. As part of there service, they put the bike on the trainer and had him ride it. They adjusted everything and showed him how to pedal more efficiently by switching the gears. About a week later, he went back to shop on his own complaining that the brakes were "too strong". Everytime he squeezed the brakes, the bike just stopped. Again, they spent time with him showing him how to use the brakes effectively. You can't get this service from an on-line store.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sratican said:


> PJ - Thank you VERY much for the input. I have been to a local shop, I live in BFE Ohio so we only have one with a VERY limited selection. I loved the Felt F95 Racing bike... and I probably could swing the $800 that they are asking for it. But then I would have nothing left over for anything else.* Is it really worth almost double the price of the Fuji? There isn't a review on here... so I didn't know what to think if it was worth the extra money*.


I think the bike that fits you well, rides and handles the way you like and makes you want to ride more is worth the money. The name on the downtube is of little importance. 

If you want to keep costs down and you only have one choice for an LBS, consider getting fitted at that shop and looking elsewhere for a bike. My initial post details how you can accomplish that, and it _will_ work. But the disadvantage is that you won't be able to ride the bike before purchasing, which I think is important. 

Another option is to broaden your search for reputable LBS's. Many here (including me) have driven fair distances to test rides bikes. You just have to make some calls to see if someone might be available to work with you and that they have the makes/ models of interest.

One last thought. Everyone wants value for their dollar, but what's somewhat unique about bikes is that at certain price points they all perform and function pretty well. What separates them is how they fit and feel to a rider, so keep that in mind as you chart your course.


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

sratican said:


> PJ - Thank you VERY much for the input. I have been to a local shop, I live in BFE Ohio so we only have one with a VERY limited selection. I loved the Felt F95 Racing bike... and I probably could swing the $800 that they are asking for it. But then I would have nothing left over for anything else. Is it really worth almost double the price of the Fuji? There isn't a review on here... so I didn't know what to think if it was worth the extra money.


Hey dude what's BFE... I live in Kent 

Anyway I just ordered my caad9 from Eddy's, they are huge and have stores in Stow, Akron, Cleveland, and Montrose. Huge selection online and also always have things on sale at their store. Many used ones too. Worth looking into. 

As for your budget, it is a bit low. Someone mentioned the Allez Steel, which Eddy's is selling for 550, $100 off from MSRP of 650. It would be a good starter bike for your budget. First, the Reynolds 520 frame is very nice, though a bit heavier, nothing noticeable yet. But it's more durable than carbon and much better road feel than aluminum. A frame worth keeping and upgrading in the future. And if you decide road biking isn't for you, you can easily convert the frame into a versatile commuter. 

The Felt looks nice at first glance. I don't doubt the quality of the frame but the Microshift brakeshifters are a big problem. They are hard to adjust right and reliability is questionable. Although the Allez uses baseline stuff, they are still baseline shimano stuff, which means reliability. I'd rather pick the Allez steel over the Fuji or Felt. 

I would look at bikesdirect.com for some entry bikes, or Performancebikes have a few choices this year that grabbed my attention, until I realized I absolutely had to have one of the last alum. frames handmade in America.

Anyways, I highly recommend you to go to the closest Eddy's and talk to the employees. You can test ride any bikes they got there, even pricier carbon ones like Madone 4.5 regardless if you wanted to buy it or not. And look at accessories to have an estimate of what you are going to spend. Keep in mind accessories online cost anywhere between 10% - 50% CHEAPER than in store, but you should at least see what you are going to need. 

Good luck


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

I was thinking of buying from an online store until I walked into a LBS a little outside my local area. It is about a 30-40 minute ride away but the owner/operator was awesome. He and I talked for 30 minutes about cycling...he never once in that time tried showing me a specific bike, the talk was all about fit and talk about components and things like that. I come from MTB'n and he was able to compare MTB components to RB'n component sets. We could have talked for a much longer time. We have talked many other times for a long time. I have about 4 hours of time in that shop in about 3 visits. When I left there the first time I told my wife I was going to buy from him. That decision hurt my relationship with the LBS that I do all my MTB buisness with because they carry the same brand as I got. The service was great and the fitting was good, I rode 5 miles on the trainer for my fit and another 3 miles after the last adjustment prior to paying for the bike.

I may buy some little things online but I will always buy a bike from a LBS.


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, this is REALLY helping!

Ranilus - I live in Jeffeson, Ohio - which is in Ashtabula County. We dont even have a Walmart! 

Eddys is a great suggestion, I was looking at a few of their bikes online and considering making the trip into Cleveland to see a ball game and check them out. 
I can expand the budget a little bit and get some accessories later - so if I were able to drop like $700 do you guys think a Trek 1.2 would be my best choice? Or what else?


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey I used to have grandparents that lived in Jefferson OH. When i was a kid while visiting we would go to the Demo derby where they backup into each other until their cars were undriveable. From what little i can remember it was a pretty town in farm country.

Anyways.... Don't buy a bike online unless they have a store local where you can return it if it does not fit. Local shops while maybe more $$ the benefits they offer are realized 10 fold.

GL

Rob


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sratican said:


> Thanks guys, this is REALLY helping!
> 
> Ranilus - I live in Jeffeson, Ohio - which is in Ashtabula County. We dont even have a Walmart!
> 
> ...


A Trek 1.2 is a fine choice, but we don't know enough about you, your cycling background or intended purposes to say it's the _best_ choice. This is why working with reputable shops is so important. They'll discuss your best options given your price range and a number of other factors.

Off the top of my head there is the Giant Defy series, Jamis Ventura's, C'dale CAAD9's, Specialized Allez/ Secteur Trek 1.x series and Pilots... just to name a few. 

In that group there are both race and relaxed geo bikes, where (generally speaking) race allows for a more aggressive rider position and slightly quicker handling while relaxed allows for a more upright position, and slightly slower, more stable handling. The differences can be subtle, and the best way to determine your preferences is to visit some shops and ride different brands/ models. Fit plays a key role in determining which bike feels the best to you, so again, the LBS is the way to proceed.

BTW, holding off on_ some _accessories so that you can move up to a slightly upgraded bike is a fine idea, but don't include the helmet in that 'hold' category. That's an essential right from the get go. Trust me on this.


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok so LAST question. I went to the LBS today. They had a closeout 2009 Specialized Allez Double for $750 ... a Felt F95 Racing Team issue for $799 and a 2009 Trek 1.2 Double at another local LBS for $699....

I guess I don't know what I am doing, because they all basically felt the same after a few minor adjustments. I rode each for about three miles, I know it is a small sample size. But, my question is ... which is the best buy? I was comfortable on all three, so what would be the better bike?

Thanks again guys, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

sratican said:


> Ok so LAST question. I went to the LBS today. They had a closeout 2009 Specialized Allez Double for $750 ... a Felt F95 Racing Team issue for $799 and a 2009 Trek 1.2 Double at another local LBS for $699....
> 
> I guess I don't know what I am doing, because they all basically felt the same after a few minor adjustments. I rode each for about three miles, I know it is a small sample size. But, my question is ... which is the best buy? I was comfortable on all three, so what would be the better bike?
> 
> Thanks again guys, I really appreciate it!!!


Once again, I am really uncomfortable with the MicroShift brifters on the Felt. I would just go with the Trek. It is more lively than the Allez and more comfortable than the Felt. Same geometry as Lance's champion bike. Dependable components. Wheelset may not be as durable but they feel much nimbler than the other two. 

Overall, the Trek would be good for anything below hardcore racing (with upgrades over time, of course), and would be a great starter bike. Hell, they all are, like I said Allez would be more laid back and the Felt more aggressive. They are all great brands so you can't really go wrong with any, except the microshift brifters (not to hate on them, since I heard their higher level newer components are great but not sure abou tthose 9 speeds)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The pricing of the 2009 Specialized Allez double is $10 _*more*_ than the MSRP of the 2010 model. Is it possible you have the model (or price) wrong?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ranilus said:


> Once again,* I am really uncomfortable with the MicroShift brifters on the Felt.* I would just go with the Trek. It is more lively than the Allez and more comfortable than the Felt. Same geometry as Lance's champion bike. Dependable components. Wheelset may not be as durable but they feel much nimbler than the other two.
> 
> Overall, the Trek would be good for anything below hardcore racing (with upgrades over time, of course), and would be a great starter bike. Hell, they all are, like I said Allez would be more laid back and the Felt more aggressive. They are all great brands so you can't really go wrong with any, except the microshift brifters (not to hate on them, since I heard their higher level newer components are great but not sure abou tthose 9 speeds)


 Where are you seeing that the Felt uses MicroShifts. I'm seeing 2200's listed in the specs.

EDIT: I see it. You're thinking 2010 and I assumed '09 like the other two.

OP: What year is the Felt?


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, sorry... its a 2009 F95 team issue bike. Here are the specs:

Frame Felt F-Lite butted 7005-aluminum
Fork Felt carbon w/aluminum steerer
Rims/Wheels Felt 30mm Deep V Aero, aluminum w/custom team-issue graphics
Hubs Felt aluminum
Spokes 14g stainless-steel
Tires Vittoria Zaffiro, 700 x 23c (47cm: 650c)
Crankset FSA Tempo
Chainwheel 50/34
Front Derailleur Shimano Sora
Rear Derailleur Shimano Tiagra
Rear Cogs Sunrace, 8-speed: 12-24
Shifters Shimano
Handlebars Felt 1.5 aluminum
Tape/Grips Felt Gel Ribbon, cork
Stem Felt 1.3 aluminum
Brake Levers Shimano
Brakes Dual-Pivot
Saddle Felt 1.3 Road
Seat Post Felt 1.3 carbon


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> The pricing of the 2009 Specialized Allez double is $10 _*more*_ than the MSRP of the 2010 model. Is it possible you have the model (or price) wrong?


PJ - According to the LBS - the Allez double in 2009 has the specs of the 2010 Allez Sport... Basically Sora in the front, Tiagra in the rear. The tag on it says $850 ... it is on sale for $750.... Does that sound right???


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

And what about the Allez? Can you verify the year/ model?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sratican said:


> PJ - According to the LBS - the Allez double in 2009 has the specs of the 2010 Allez Sport... Basically Sora in the front, Tiagra in the rear. The tag on it says $850 ... it is on sale for $750.... Does that sound right???


Yes, that does sound right. I can't recall what the MSRP was on it in '09, but now that we've clarified things, $750 is a realistic discounted price.


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> And what about the Allez? Can you verify the year/ model?


Allez is the 2009 Double. That is all it said. But the tag said that it was $850 and a closeout on sale for $750.


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

The Allez has a better LBS service package with it... free tuneups and adjustments for two years. But would that make it a better buy than the other two?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sratican said:


> Allez is the 2009 Double. That is all it said. But the tag said that it was $850 and a closeout on sale for $750.


Yes, I saw your response and responded back.

As much as I like Felts, I'd take this one out of the running because it's 8 spd as opposed to the Trek an Allez's 9 spd drivetrain. The only other differences I see is that the Allez has a Tiagra cassette and RD and the Trek uses Sora. Not a dealbreaker. I'm not a fan of Bonty wheels, so I give the edge to the Allez on that score, but again, I'm not sure these subtle differences are enough to tilt the scale. 

If fit/ feel, ride and handling are the same on both and you really can't decide between the two, pick the one that's at the LBS you like dealing with and if that doesn't get you anywhere, choose the one that looks the best to you. Seriously. If you've whittled your choices down this far, something like color or frame design might tilt the scales.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sratican said:


> The Allez has a better LBS service package with it... free tuneups and adjustments for two years. But would that make it a better buy than the other two?


Sure, that matters, but which puts a priority on fit? IMO that's of utmost importance.


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks PJ - I guess I am going with the Allez then! I really appreciate all of your help and hope someday I can repay the favor for some other newbie.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sratican said:


> Thanks PJ - I guess I am going with the Allez then! I really appreciate all of your help and hope someday I can repay the favor for some other newbie.


Glad I could help. Update your thread with pics after you get your new bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

We all love loking at pics on here...


----------



## TallBikeMike (Apr 6, 2010)

sratican said:


> Thanks guys, this is REALLY helping!
> 
> Ranilus - I live in Jeffeson, Ohio - which is in Ashtabula County. We dont even have a Walmart!
> 
> ...


Have you been down to Warren, and Checked out Thumm's? Auggie has some leftovers.


----------

